

What not to do at interviews - Shenglong
http://posterous.com/#spaces/shenglong/posts/75353598

======
manuscreationis
You... might wanna check that link out

Here is the actual link to his post, for anyone curious:

<http://shenglong.posterous.com/at-interviews-dont>

